

Pypy wants you - now's the time to start contributing to Pypy - djipko
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/01/pypy-wants-you.html?uhttp://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/01/pypy-wants-you.html

======
gawker
I'd love to contribute (been looking for a Python project to contribute all
this while) but I'm fairly new and haven't much a clue. I guess the best way
to start is to get the project and play around with it but I was hoping if you
have any advice?

~~~
kingkilr
Jump into #pypy on freenode, we're mostly working on getting our 2.7
implementation passing all tests (we merged that branch into defaul this
week), so there are various tasks in: fixing our implementation of stdlib
modules, interpreter level fixes, new methods on builtin types, and other
sorts of things!

~~~
PureSin
read through some of the wiki. Guess I'll jump into the irc channel this
weekend and ask questions as I go? Will people assign specific test/task to me
or do I just pick a few?

------
carlosedp
It would be great to have the JIT and Stackless features together.

------
baltcode
Does this also entail developing the rpython translator/compiler? Statically
typed python is something I'm really interested in.

------
yycom
It seems to me that pypy is the obvious candidate for blessing as the new
reference implementation (because it is self-hosted), but I never see any
mention of this being so, with most next-gen effort still being spent on 3.x
and CPython. Why is this so?

~~~
kingkilr
2 reasons IMO:

1) We don't have Python3 support yet, we're working towards it, but we're
behind some. Have the reference implementation be a regression over the
previous one doesn't make much sense.

2) We don't have enough users.

And honorable mention reason: RPython is an... interesting language to
program, something like a cross between C, Python, Java, with error messages
from MUMPS.

~~~
jbellis
> error messages from MUMPS

Is fixing that tractable? Cryptic error messages is one of the most
frustrating turn-offs to new would-be contributors.

/probably one of the few people here who has written MUMPS code

~~~
smanek
heh, epic alum?

~~~
jb3
I'm currently at epic, but I know there are other companies still using the
language.

------
agentultra
I've tried finding something to nibble on in PyPy for a while. I'll definitely
give this a look-see over the weekend.

------
marquis
I clicked away when I saw the logo of Uncle Sam - that image references both a
call to war and a US bias. Just wanted to point out my response, but other
than that good luck with the project.

~~~
vietor
> and a US bias

If you'd stuck around you might have noticed that the project is, essentially,
European. The main contributers all live there, they receive funding through
Eurostars, and I don't remember any of their gatherings/sprints being held
outside of Europe.

In the future you might want to watch that knee-jerk reaction, it can put your
foot right in your mouth.

Given the history and imagery of "Uncle Sam", it becoming the equivalent of a
genericized trademark cracks me up and makes me marvel at the longevity of a
well crafted marketing shtick.

~~~
marquis
I did read the site further, and realised quickly it wasn't a US-centric
group. I am by far a reactionary person and if it made me initially click
away, I felt it was better to make a comment so the author could see it,
rather than keeping it myself - considering the post is calling for
collaboration.

The use of the image has remained culturally strong because of the many
brilliant satirical treatments it has received, not because it is a powerful
signifier calling for people to work together.

~~~
starpilot
You need to get out more.

